

10 Essential Online Tools for Your Startup � SitePoint - oliver_olsen
http://www.sitepoint.com/essential-online-tools-for-your-startup/

======
benologist
Pretty half-arsed list ... does anyone need to be told about gmail, skype,
aws, dropbox, twitter, wordpress, or google docs in this day and age?

